# Yellowheart



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought some wood from a retired woodworker that im having trouble identifying. I am not that experianced at wood working just like to tinker. I dont know how to weigh it and have no moisture meter. But I can say that it has aged for 30-40 years according to the old timer I bought it from. The outside of the wood has turned brown where it was exposed to the air but inside is the yellowest wood I've ever seen. I can tell it is very dense and feels alot like purpleheart. Can anyone tell me what yellow heart looks like and feels like.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This ornament is made from yellowheart and and slightly darker than natural because of the friction polish finish. As it is turned the rays in the wood are very nice.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have found this site: The Wood Database | The Wood Database to be very helpful especially while comparing raw and finished appearance.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Wood Database web site*



rcp612 said:


> I have found this site: The Wood Database | The Wood Database to be very helpful especially while comparing raw and finished appearance.


Roger ~ Neat web site. I just now bookmarked it. Thanks.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

It could be Osage Orange if heavy and dense and tight grained Andy


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is another good sight for wood ID

HobbitHouse Wood ID site


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

My money would be on Osage Orange, also known as Hedge Apple, Bodark etc. Hardest darn wood I have ever worked with. We used it for fence post when I was a young man, when dried it would cause sparks to fly on a brand new chainsaw chain. American Indians used it as their choice wood for bows. I had a Ben Pearson 6ft. long bow made of it as a young man. Hard, dense, and heavy, with nice grain.


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses to my question? I looked at the wood data base website no help. 
I think I will have to buy a piece and compare. Had a guy that specializes in wood finishes look at it and he had no idea. Sent a piece with a friend to the university to let them figure it out. It doesn't create spark when cut, but it is hard, not as hard purple heart.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, fill out your profile and perhaps we can direct you to someone who can identify the wood for you.


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Mike said:


> This ornament is made from yellowheart and and slightly darker than natural because of the friction polish finish. As it is turned the rays in the wood are very nice.


Looks similar but not sure the end grain looks like this ornament


----------

